# Best General Boots for Woods?



## Tom R (Oct 30, 2010)

Hello...I am looking for a new pair of boots to ware in the woods for general purposes...mostly working on my land...120 acres. Used to be you just went out and bought a pair of leather boots...but now there are many choices.

My use for these boots would be mostly summer or late spring or early fall...I do not think I want any insulation....or maybe just a small amount?

I am looking at combination boots with the camo material with strong rubber or leather protection around the sole area where much of the "abuse" happens. I do know when I get back in from working the boots do take quite a bit of "abuse".

One example is a Red Wing/Irish Setter 9" light weight with no insulation...I think it was "phantom" something. Looks to have good rubber lower area protection and combo uppers with the camo...also whatever their "water proof/resistant" feature is.

My property is quite "dry" so I am not trying to get a "mucker"...just a good working, light weight, water resistant boot.

Other ideas or comments? 9" OK? I do not plan on tree climbing. Just cutting/sawing/tree "farming" kind of stuff...may add a tractor to the process.

Thanks...Tom R


----------



## chugbug (Oct 30, 2010)

Tom ,I was wondering the same thing the other day, as I usually through on a older pair of ankle hi leather work boots . I was thinking of something with more protection from the chainsaw , sometimes when your cutting you can get pretty close to your feet and it takes a little bit of thought to take the time to move your feet out of the way , seems like it wouldn't take much to bump a boot with the chain !!! Baileys has good boots for the woods like Wesco and Hoffman but your looking at 250.00 to 400.00 a pair !! Whats everyone using out there ??

http://www.baileysonline.com/category.asp?catid=48


----------



## sawkiller (Oct 30, 2010)

I just started buying Belleville boots here recently. They are military boots and our forces use them. They are made in USA in bellville Illinois. I bought a pair for the first time 6 months ago for $130 and after putting them on I realized I have found the most comfortable boots I have ever wore. Ask for the ones with a vibram running shoe sole and they are literally like wearing tennis shoes with all the features of a boot. They are also gore tex lined. The only downfall I have found is that in a hurry it takes a minute to put them on correctly. I simply just slip them on when we get a firecall and figure I will be changing boots at the station anyway no need to lace em.

Up until finding these I was a redwing fan through and through. Then the last pair I ordered ($180) when they arrived at the store they had made in China on them. I refused the boots and told them I could get chinese boots at wally world for $30. 

A factory I used to work at years ago required you to buy your boots through their catalog that had proper metatarsel protection! They would give you half the cost of the boots and I had to pay the other half. But the only thing in the catalog was chinese boots and they were damn proud of them. I would go through a pair every 4 months.

When buying redwings I went through 1 pair a year. But I wear a size 16 and have little options in shoe styles and variety so my boots are worn day in and day out. I usually have a new pair around for a backup. That new pair is the ones I wear when we go out to eat or something.


----------



## jake1530 (Oct 30, 2010)

*Boots*

Hi, like sawkiller I WAS a red wing guy, but I got tired of them making more and more of their line overseas. Like sawkiller “I could get Cinese boots cheaper at wally world”. That’s only part of the reason; I like to keep my neighbors working even if they are half way across the country. I have probably owned a dozen pairs and they lasted 2 1/2 years as I got them resoled periodically, used them for my job, construction Plumber. Then I got on the Fire Dept. 12 years ago and still doing plumbing on the side and still used Red Wings. 
Then one day, a guy I work with at the fire house was raving about Danner Boots. I checked them out and got a black pair for station wear, LOVE THEM. Well anyway a few weeks ago, and my last pair of Red Wings died and needed new boots for working construction and outside. I got a pair of Danner Santiam’s 400 mil of thinsulate 8” high, and really like them.
I would suggest looking at the Danner website http://www.danner.com look at the boots and if you find a pair you like you might want to ordwer them from these people. I have ordered both pairs from them and had good luck 
http://www.endless.com/. Wish you the best of luck, and wear them in good health, Jake.


----------



## sawkiller (Oct 30, 2010)

jake1530 said:


> Hi, like sawkiller I WAS a red wing guy, but I got tired of them making more and more of their line overseas. Like sawkiller “I could get Cinese boots cheaper at wally world”. That’s only part of the reason; I like to keep my neighbors working even if they are half way across the country. I have probably owned a dozen pairs and they lasted 2 1/2 years as I got them resoled periodically, used them for my job, construction Plumber. Then I got on the Fire Dept. 12 years ago and still doing plumbing on the side and still used Red Wings.
> Then one day, a guy I work with at the fire house was raving about Danner Boots. I checked them out and got a black pair for station wear, LOVE THEM. Well anyway a few weeks ago, and my last pair of Red Wings died and needed new boots for working construction and outside. I got a pair of Danner Santiam’s 400 mil of thinsulate 8” high, and really like them.
> I would suggest looking at the Danner website http://www.danner.com look at the boots and if you find a pair you like you might want to ordwer them from these people. I have ordered both pairs from them and had good luck
> http://www.endless.com/. Wish you the best of luck, and wear them in good health, Jake.



Howdy Jake, also a plumber here and I am trying to get the Full Time fire fighter job but I am pretty sure you have to know the double top secret code to get in around here!LOL


----------



## Beefie (Oct 30, 2010)

I wear the Red wing boots for work, it is hard to find a black steel toe boot that is unlined these days. I have switched to Carolina's for my outdoor boots. I have a pair of steel toe insulated and uninsulated logger style, they seem to be wearing really good and the stitching seems to be holding up really well.

Just my 2 cents worth.

Beefie


----------



## captndavie (Oct 30, 2010)

I like my White's and Nick's. Expensive but they are rebuildable and comfortable. My White's are the Smokejumpers and my Nick's are the Hotshots, either way around $400+. They send you a measuring kit and make the boots to fit your feet.

http://www.whitesboots.com/

http://www.nicksboots.com/


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Oct 30, 2010)

I buy the cheap ones as long as they are leather, steel toe and goretex for water resistance. Low to no insulation. If wool socks on top of poly sock liners are not enough, it's too cold for me anyway. By cheap I mean $100-150. I ordered a Westco sizing kit but couldn't make myself pull the trigger. Timberland or Wolverine it is.

Ian


----------



## slowp (Oct 30, 2010)

The best boots? Ones that are comfortable--fit well. There's umpteen million kinds. Just try them on, ask a few questions if the seller knows anything about them, and buy the pair that fits and meets your needs. 

If you want more information than this, theres a gazillion posts about boots on the Forestry and Logging site and I'm sure the same on the chainsaw site, and...


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 30, 2010)

:agree2:

Whatever my feet like is what I wear. 

I've had Redwings and more expensive boots and also cheapo army-navy store boots made only heaven knows where.

I started wearing Georgia Boot steel toes about 5 years ago. They're comfortable enough for me and the price is pretty good. Add in a TSC online discount or mail coupon and the price is even better.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/mens-s...proof-steel-toe-leather-safety-boot-734146599

I switch to Bogs steel toe ranchers when snow is on the ground.


----------



## Big_Al (Oct 30, 2010)

The Danner boots are comfy but a lot of them are made overseas now too.
The white boots and nicks boots are made just down the road and are comfy once you break them in. You can also get them rebuilt if needed but they aren't cheap. The last few years I've bee wearing Cabelas outfitter boots, been happy with them.


----------



## jake1530 (Oct 30, 2010)

*boots*

White’s and Wesco’s are no doubt ably excellent boots, I’m guessing, never fortunate enough to own a pair. But with my trade, I would ruin the tops way before wearing out the sole. Danner’s seem to fit the bill.


----------



## banshee67 (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## lly_duramax (Oct 31, 2010)

I have always had good luck with Georgia boots. I had 4 years on a pair of Georgia loggers before the soles started to fall off. I would have them resoled, but they have a few places they have been hit by the saw and the steel toes are showing through the leather. I just bought a new pair of Georgia low heel loggers and hopefully they will hold up as good as the originals.


----------



## savageactor7 (Oct 31, 2010)

I ruined so many pairs of good boots that now I buy the inexpensive waterproof Brama boots from Walmat.

Year there's trade off's but I'd rather get 3 pr of boots I can rotate instead of 1...that way I got a nice pair for church and walking around the mall pair too.

Occasionally you have to rejuvenate 'em with sno-seal.


----------



## biggenius29 (Oct 31, 2010)

I need to start doing research on this too.

I used to always get the $50 Timberland boots from Wallmart, but I would only get 6 months, 8 maximum out of them. Then I went with Redwing and can get 3 years out of them. 3 always seemed to be the lucky number with them. I have a few more months on my work pair right now, I should get a new pair before winter.

But, my pair of Redwings I got for working around the house (same model as my workboots) had a Made In China tag on them. We will see how they hold up, but I am way harder on my work boots.

I do buy stuff made in China because it is cheap stuff. But when it comes to my tools, boots and anything that has a motor in it, it has to be Made in USA


----------



## Tom R (Oct 31, 2010)

Lots of good input. I think I will try either a pair of Danner or Red Wing. Lighter boots w/o insulation (or maybe just a bit) and water resistant. The full leather boots are likely heavier and at this point I would prefer a lighter boot. Thanks...Tom R


----------



## bowtechmadman (Oct 31, 2010)

Fan of Belleville myself. I have 3 pair from the military. Two are gore tex lined, one pair has "boot socks" for insulation. Third pair are are for summer duty no insulation/no goretex.


----------



## Junior (Oct 31, 2010)

I really like my hoffman's, so much I have 3 pair now. Used to wear wesco, but can't belly up to the price tag anymore...


----------



## J.W Younger (Oct 31, 2010)

I need boots,I'm just about to walk out of the ones i have.Lace ups are too slow and catch too many chips.
Any sugjestions on pull ons peferably stockman style?


----------



## Oldtimer (Oct 31, 2010)

Get Wolverine boots.

WOLVERINES!

Get a couple of jars of "Sno-Seal", which is pure bee's wax, and apply liberally to every part of the leather, seams in particular. Melt it into the leather with a hair drier. Repeat 2x before you wear them, and every couple of uses after a cleaning.



SNO-SEAL.


----------



## Junior (Oct 31, 2010)

I warm up boots in the oven before applying sno seal, just have to make sure the wife not around....


----------



## bushmaster (Oct 31, 2010)

Danner Acadia they will last you for years and can be resoled


----------



## banshee67 (Oct 31, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> Get a couple of jars of "Sno-Seal", which is pure bee's wax, and apply liberally to every part of the leather, seams in particular. Melt it into the leather with a hair drier. Repeat 2x before you wear them, and every couple of uses after a cleaning.



+1 for the sno-seal, great stuff!
i ran a hair drier on high all over my new boots to get the leather nice and warm, then the sno-seal just literally melts into the leather, awesome stuff, if you cant find it, just order off ebay, its cheap and works great and doesnt smell!
will darken the leather a bit.. but we arnt metrosexuals, we are cutting trees, right?


----------



## frenchy85 (Oct 31, 2010)

I 've had a pair of Danner Rainforest now for two and a half years. I love these boots. Took a little while to break in but they have been great since. I plan to send them back next spring to get a total rebuild, which last time I checked was around $150. These may be exactly what the OP is looking for.


----------



## Ambull (Oct 31, 2010)

I like waterproof hikers. Don't care what brand, but Merrill makes some nice stuff. Hikers were designed to be walked around in. I always like the waterproof ones, as my feet always seem to find wet terrain somewhere. 

I can't stand steel toes, as they bother my feet.


----------



## coostv (Oct 31, 2010)

Tom R said:


> Lots of good input. I think I will try either a pair of Danner or Red Wing. Lighter boots w/o insulation (or maybe just a bit) and water resistant. The full leather boots are likely heavier and at this point I would prefer a lighter boot. Thanks...Tom R



I suggest going to a Redwing store and trying a bunch on. I purchased my Redwing 435 King toes last March from Tyler Brothers (online before they were told not to) and love them. I think if you call Tyler Brothers they will take your order over the phone.

Only thing that bummed me out was they were made in China. Heck, I live 15 minutes from Wolverines World Headquarters (in Rockford, MI) and most of the shoes and boots I looked at in their outlet store were made in China... They do still have manufacturing here in MI, but I am not sure what they are making! LOL


----------



## geoxman (Nov 1, 2010)

Having been the footwear business for over 20 years I can tell you that the cheap boots you buy from Walmart are far inferior to Red Wing or Carolina. They might make some models in China but the components, technology and the "last" is far superior to the cheapies. A "last is what the shoe is designed around and can run in the thousands per foot, per size and width for the better fitting boots. The shoe craftsmanship from China has vastly improved in the past two decades and that is because it is where most shoes are built. 

Most of the larger shoe companies also have 3 different levels of footwear, if not more. Entry level for big box stores that want the name at a cheap price. Moderate level for a decent shoe at a decent price and then the Pro level. These will have all of the bells and whistles, be the most comfortable and usually last the longest. 

I would take the advice of the poster a few post's back and go to a Red wing store or a good family owned shoe store and try on many pair until you find one that meets your budget, performance and comfort level. 

If you want a nice pair of steel toe's still made in the US you should also check out PW Minor, they come in widths from A to 6E and they are durable. A plus is they have been building these shoes in NY for almost 100 years. BOL


----------



## Tom R (Nov 1, 2010)

geoxman said:


> I would take the advice of the poster a few post's back and go to a Red wing store or a good family owned shoe store and try on many pair until you find one that meets your budget, performance and comfort level.



Being in Minnesota I plan on going to the Red Wing store IN Red Wing, MN. Not far and I think they should have most models of boots to try on. I will report back after my visit...Thanks...Tom R


----------



## geoxman (Nov 1, 2010)

Good luck and they can defiantly tell you what you need as well as which ones are still made in the US, I believe they are the Heritage models. Great boot company with fantastic customer service. good luck my man! If your feet are not happy then nothing else is JMHO


----------



## gpsman007 (Nov 1, 2010)

*Danner pronghorn*

I wear them every day outside they are great


----------



## banshee67 (Nov 1, 2010)

gpsman007 said:


> I wear them every day outside they are great



but how do they perform indoors? thats the real question . .


----------



## Johndirt82 (Nov 1, 2010)

These are the belleville's that the Navy uses, gortex lined, steel toed. 8" full leather relatively waterproof. I get the insoles you put in the oven then they mold to your feet. When they are no longer good to be worn in uniform they become woodcuttin boots. I am gettin a pair or custom wesco's though but 600+ for boots is alot, but worth it.


----------



## willsaw4beer (Nov 1, 2010)

The china Redwings and Timberlands are still goods boots, they're just made in china. American made Redwings are the best IMO and I have a few pairs of handsewn in Italy hiking boots so I know my boots.
American made Redwings seem to have the better leather than the china ones, good enough for 2 or 3 years of extreme duty if properly cared for. The china ones hold up longer than a year but are about shot by then. My boss bougt 2 pairs of walmart china boots and they held up less than 2 mos.. His china redwings are still going strong after 6 mos. 
I've been wearing a pair of Timberland Titan 6" titanium toe I got new off Craigslist for the last 6 mos and they're quite comfortable for shovelling all day and running around the hills with a string trimmer. Saves my good wings from abuse and they're actually very comfortable and lightweight.


----------



## Chuck Diesel (Nov 1, 2010)

I wear Asolo's and Kayland's. I pay $150 to $200. I used to buy Red Wing loggers but the sole's wore out to fast, also not being gortex didn't help.
I like the backpackers style of boots because of their light weight.
Good Luck
Chuck D.


----------



## willsaw4beer (Nov 1, 2010)

I have a pair of Asolo hiker's that double as light work boots. Gore-Tex, and proprietary Asolo sole that grips like an SOB.. They probably have a couple thousand miles of walking/working/hiking on them, no joke. Pretty goofy looking, but who the #### cares considering how comfortable, capable and rugged they are. Almost on par with my AKU's but not quite.


----------



## Dok (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a year on Labonville's chainsaw boots. 
Labonville chainsaw boots

I wear them for work, hunting and wood cutting. They have held up well and are very comfortable. 
Dok


----------



## taylor6400 (Nov 2, 2010)

lly_duramax said:


> I have always had good luck with Georgia boots. I had 4 years on a pair of Georgia loggers before the soles started to fall off. I would have them resoled, but they have a few places they have been hit by the saw and the steel toes are showing through the leather. I just bought a new pair of Georgia low heel loggers and hopefully they will hold up as good as the originals.



I bought my first pair of Georgia's about 3+ years ago...holding up great. I got the original loggers. The soles are starting to wear flat, but the boot has held up great. I dont wear them every day to work...but they see a lot of evening weekend woods work. The one thing i didnt like was the soles seem very slick. They are a real hard rubber and just seems like in a little frost or light snow they are overly slick. I think I will buy another Georgia, but might look for another sole.


----------



## REJ2 (Nov 2, 2010)

sawkiller said:


> I just started buying Belleville boots here recently. They are military boots and our forces use them. They are made in USA in bellville Illinois. I bought a pair for the first time 6 months ago for $130 and after putting them on I realized I have found the most comfortable boots I have ever wore. Ask for the ones with a vibram running shoe sole and they are literally like wearing tennis shoes with all the features of a boot. They are also gore tex lined. The only downfall I have found is that in a hurry it takes a minute to put them on correctly. I simply just slip them on when we get a firecall and figure I will be changing boots at the station anyway no need to lace em.
> 
> Up until finding these I was a redwing fan through and through. Then the last pair I ordered ($180) when they arrived at the store they had made in China on them. I refused the boots and told them I could get chinese boots at wally world for $30.
> 
> ...



Living near a military town makes finding the Belleville's easy. New pair of winter style found at a yard sale for $20 a pair.
I really like them. REJ2


----------



## mysteryman896 (Nov 2, 2010)

sawkiller said:


> I just started buying Belleville boots here recently. They are military boots and our forces use them. They are made in USA in bellville Illinois. I bought a pair for the first time 6 months ago for $130 and after putting them on I realized I have found the most comfortable boots I have ever wore. Ask for the ones with a vibram running shoe sole and they are literally like wearing tennis shoes with all the features of a boot. They are also gore tex lined. The only downfall I have found is that in a hurry it takes a minute to put them on correctly. I simply just slip them on when we get a firecall and figure I will be changing boots at the station anyway no need to lace em.
> 
> Up until finding these I was a redwing fan through and through. Then the last pair I ordered ($180) when they arrived at the store they had made in China on them. I refused the boots and told them I could get chinese boots at wally world for $30.
> 
> ...




That right there is enough to make me buy them. My job p/t job has the same type deal only its a pair a year and they pay the first $100. I picked a pair just over $100 since its just a p/t job I didnt want to be spending big bucks. Well they are the most uncomfortable boots in the work when jumping in and out of trucks, standing on pavement, concrete, and steel for 8,10,12,14 hrs. I think I just might have to buy a pair of these and retire my 2 month old work boots to farm duty where I am on softer ground so hopefully they wont be as uncomfortable.


----------



## Marc (Nov 2, 2010)

Anything with Gore-tex or similar PTFE sandwich for waterproof/breathable is going to command a premium. Any product for WL Gore period commands a premium.

These are my all around boots:

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...21x00003a&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=067B0037000P

I put mink oil on them for water repellancy and still find them to be as breathable as my Gore-tex lined hiking boots; that is to say... not very.


----------



## epicklein22 (Nov 2, 2010)

I've been abusing my Danner Super Rainforest's all summer and they have held up well. 5 days of tree work and Saturdays out in the woods doing firewood. My dealer says they are his most popular boot. 

Chippewa has a competitively priced (under $200 at my dealer) USA made logger boot. They look pretty good! My buddy bought some nice Georgia's a while back, so far they have held up well for him.


----------



## beerman6 (Nov 2, 2010)

I still swear by Rocky boots.


----------



## mlkdvm (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a few different boots I use for splitting wood, all of them with steel toes. I don't know who makes Stihl boots but they are probably my favorites because they fit me the best. They also are kevlar lined which is supposed to be somewhat chainsaw cut retardant. I have never hit them with a running chain, so I can't say how well they protect against chain cuts. I do know from experience that cut resistant chaps work. I have a bad habit of hitting myself just above my left knee and I have ruined two pairs of chaps when I was tired and running a big saw. 

I have a few pairs of cork boots, Merill's, Hoffman's and White's, that I have used occaisionally, mainly to run a brush cutter on the steep bank behind my house. They provide great traction but I don't think any of them have steel toes. I actually did use one pair for their intended purpose when I was bucking a 35" oak that had fallen on the bank. Next year I am going to try a pair of Nike baseball spikes for brush cutting on the bank. I think the traction should be good but I am not sure they are going to work because they provide no ankle support. 

This past summer I did wear a pair of Rocky snake boots after seeing a couple of Copperheads. They were comfortable but sweaty after a few hours.


----------



## Oldtimer (Nov 6, 2010)

Just a reply to a couple of posts.

When putting the Sno-Seal on, use a hair drier if you have it. I used the oven trick once...and even at the lowest (170*) setting I melted the sole glue...so don't use the oven...

Redwings are the best you'll find...IF you don't mind the cost. That's why I said buy the Wolverines I linked to. Excellent for the money. I log every day, and these have held up very well.

Whatever you buy; If you walk in brush, like I do logging, DO NOT GET BOOTS WITH *"TOE CAPS"* !
They will trip you up every damn step. The toe cap will catch EVERY bush and branch and twig. Trust Oldtimer on this. Been here, done it. All of it.


----------



## MAD MAX (Nov 10, 2010)

I used to wear Danners but the last pair I had The US firestorms Fell apart in 3 monthsThey wont get my money again.
I have been wearing Hathorns for about 8 years They are without a doubt The least expensive boots I ever had. They are made by Whites about 250 a pair and I got 6 years of HARD work out of them. Current pair is going strong.
I am hard on boots I work in the woods and weigh about 260.

My experiance with Snoseal is all bad The stiching came out of all the boots I have ever used it on. Obenhaughs is THE best I ever used.:bang::chainsawguy:


----------



## gr8scott72 (Dec 18, 2010)

sawkiller said:


> I just started buying Belleville boots here recently. They are military boots and our forces use them. They are made in USA in bellville Illinois. I bought a pair for the first time 6 months ago for $130 and after putting them on I realized I have found the most comfortable boots I have ever wore. Ask for the ones with a vibram running shoe sole and they are literally like wearing tennis shoes with all the features of a boot. They are also gore tex lined. The only downfall I have found is that in a hurry it takes a minute to put them on correctly. I simply just slip them on when we get a firecall and figure I will be changing boots at the station anyway no need to lace em.
> 
> Up until finding these I was a redwing fan through and through. Then the last pair I ordered ($180) when they arrived at the store they had made in China on them. I refused the boots and told them I could get chinese boots at wally world for $30.
> 
> ...



I recently bought a pair of Belleville boots based mainly on this post, along with much internet searching and researching.

Bought the 795 ST. They list on the Belleville site for $175. Got them elsewhere for $135 shipped. 

Like mentioned above, they are VERY comfortable. I have had mine on today for 13 hours already and don't feel the need to take them off. In fact, I'm about to run out the the store and am just going to wear these. Yes, they are that comfortable.







These are waterproof, steel toe, and insulated. Good looking boot and did I mention they are comfortable? 

Oh, and EVERY one of their boots are made in the USA!!!!!


----------



## jimbojango (Dec 18, 2010)

i'm not that old, but i've never owned a pair of boots other than red wings until 3 weeks ago. red wing discontinued "my" boot.. second time in 5 years they've canceled what i was wearing. so i said piss on it, went across the street and looked at some other brands.. settled on an Ariat that the salesman did a great job of selling. called a buddy that swears by them and he said it was a good deal. Spent $150 same i would on a redwing so that was a wash. They are VERY comfortable and i wear them daily.. work, farm, auction doesn't matter. Wish i had switched 3 years ago.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Dec 18, 2010)

For about 100 bucks, these are hard to beat:




Cat Silverton Steel Toe


----------



## jimbojango (Dec 18, 2010)

I wear a cowboy (pull on) boot and the cats i tried weren't bad, but these ariets were just comfortable in the store, and just got better. My old red wings are cracked out the sides but i still wear them to go get wood in the middle of the night and stuff like that. hard to be the worn out broken things for getting them on and off. the ariats are a pain... almost need a boot jack


----------



## iowa (Dec 18, 2010)

Anyone tried Bogs? I got a pair last winter. Live them. Very warm and waterproof.


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 18, 2010)

iowa said:


> Anyone tried Bogs? I got a pair last winter. Live them. Very warm and waterproof.



Yep, got a pair of Bogs steel toe Ranchers last year. Very nice.


----------



## ryan_marine (Dec 18, 2010)

In summer I wear a pair of 8" Georgia Boots or USMC Desert issue, in winter I wear Irish Setter elk trackers. 

Ray


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 19, 2010)

Gr8scott...put a pair of waffle soles on those Belleville's and the comfort walking improves 10fold.
Nice boots I wear mine daily.


----------

